# New Brighton



## chipvan

We asked advice about staying at New Brighton some months back but never really got any details.  We are parked up tonight at CU Wallasey, which isn't a car park as such, just us and about another 10 motorhomes parked on the side of the road along the prom.  The road is a 30mph dual carriageway and we are right at the far west end so not much passing traffic.

Lots of restaurants and a cinema within walking distance, nice sandy beach to.  Didn't see any parking restriction signs either.


----------



## trund

*fishing*

Handy to know,some nice fishing there aswell


----------



## snodvan

I can walk there from my house :banana:
Is a good spot and you do not get hassle
ONE DAY (soon some folk say) the Council will impose parking charges

See also
https://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forum...59747-new-brighton.html?highlight=#post785198

Snod


----------



## oppy

When I was a sprog my nan used to take me to New Brighton for a holiday on a regular basis. We used to get on a 'ship' in Liverpool, I seem to remember that it was brilliant in the late 40s / early 50s. I remember the beach was red sandstone (or maybe not), never been back as an adult though


----------



## sasquatch

oppy said:


> When I was a sprog my nan used to take me to New Brighton for a holiday on a regular basis. We used to get on a 'ship' in Liverpool, I seem to remember that it was brilliant in the late 40s / early 50s. I remember the beach was red sandstone (or maybe not), never been back as an adult though



You probably wouldn't recognise it now. The pier has gone and only one theatre remains,all picture houses have gone and replaaced by a new multi screen behind the new Morrisons. A lot of changes for the better!


----------



## hope88

I live 5 mins away. Great place. Locals often talk about the "gypsies" along the prom and a lot of the large motorhome do seem to stay there for a while, weeks in some cases. There was a homeless man who sometimes parked on the grass areas and put up his tent which is known locally as "illegal" but he was largely left alone, none of them ever cause a nuisance so they are accepted. Wirral is a lovely place to explore


----------



## snodvan

hope88 said:


> I live 5 mins away. Great place.Wirral is a lovely place to explore



And I'm 5 mins away - howdee neighbour
Snod


----------



## Debs

Heyup, there’s a red van there and it's not me, better put that on my to do list before the signs go up!


----------



## Caz

Stayed there one night last year. Nice spot. There's even a public convenience nearby.


----------



## sasquatch

*New Brighton-I live near.*

The toilets are now closed,I have been pestering the council to reopen them for motorhomers and fishermen,even sent them details of other similar locations. My ally was a councillor and has now retired and I even contacted the tourism department and whilst being interested seem to suffer from complete inertia.


----------



## Caz

That's a shame, they were really handy.


----------



## Pauljenny

sasquatch said:


> The toilets are now closed,I have been pestering the council to reopen them for motorhomers and fishermen,even sent them details of other similar locations. My ally was a councillor and has now retired and I even contacted the tourism department and whilst being interested seem to suffer from complete inertia.



At the risk of sounding cynical...
If you were a council manager and were instructed to cut costs..
Would it be easier to close down the toilets or to start sacking staff... Eventually putting your own job at risk?
Closed toilets don't have unions or unfair dismissal claims.
If we do visit, I'll make a point of p!55 ing behind them.


----------



## snodvan

sasquatch said:


> I even contacted the tourism department and whilst being interested seem to suffer from complete inertia.



Inertia seems to be a built in characteristic of most departments of Wirral Borough Council.  Some folk I have talked with at the one-stop-shop have been very good - but others were obviously only interested in "passing on the query" as quickly as possible and with minimum effort

Snod


----------



## snodvan

And tonight (Bank Hol Sunday) there are 17 motorhomes parked in the dead-end road up at the Coast Guard end of the New Brighton promenade.  All very sedate and peaceful.  There are 3-4 more in the parallel dead-end road by the golf course entrance.  I have not seen this many before - usually just half a dozen at the most - but I guess the warm weather and the Bank Hol has multiplied the numbers.  Lovely evening down there tonight

Snod


----------



## Gnomus

Recently stayed in the car park near the fort. There was a couple of other vans there. Handy for a Weatherspoons which means i get breakfast and the wife gets a lie in.


----------



## landoboguy

These toilets were open when I passed on 24 sept 5pm


----------



## Herman

Well let's hope the lack of inertia shown by the council extends to putting up the signs because it is a great spot


----------



## landoboguy

The Floral Pavillion have some Luveeeerly toilets too  along with all the establishments/morrisons around fort perch.


----------



## mickymost

We have had two trips to New Brighton this year wildcamping, and have had no problems,its a great place and it seems motorhomes and campervans are tolerated by the locals and the council which is a good thing.It is well used though by many so may be not for much longer but lets hope it stays as is!

Michael


----------



## mickymost

Herman said:


> Well let's hope the lack of inertia shown by the council extends to putting up the signs because it is a great spot



What signs?


----------



## landoboguy

Spotted 2 foxes running over the mound of grass near the yacht club then down towards the seafront near the harvester, about 10pm the other night. 
I got my big beam torch out and followed em whilst stood at the sea wall. They ran all down to the sea and the concrete breakers, a local came along and said they go down finding dead stranded fish and bring em back up. I watched em for 20 mins, fascinating.


----------

